
Faulty review fined €2,500 - bart42_0
https://www.newstalk.com/French-online-reviewer-fined-2500-for-leaving-negative-review-before-restaurant-opened
======
bart42_0
See also: [http://www.thelocal.fr/20151028/french-food-reviewer-
fined-7...](http://www.thelocal.fr/20151028/french-food-reviewer-
fined-7500-for-fake-post)

